# HEPA Bioweapon Defense Mode blog from Tesla



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Check out the new blogpost from Tesla on the HEPA/Bioweapon Defense Mode 
Tesla's Blog


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Somehow I have a good feeling the HEPA filter will be in the Model 3 as well....


----------



## JOFTAA (Apr 4, 2016)

I kind of remember reading that the HEPA filter will be in the 3. 

The ultimate allergy fix.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I haven't read that anywhere. However I'm sure it's a tent pole feature for Tesla just like Auto pilot. They want to keep some things secret until the second reveal. 

I might do a short video explaining something I noticed in the Model 3 that hints to the HEPA filter. 

Besides, Tesla sees the whole EV thing as more than just a clean way to get around. They also want to counter pollution in an active way, especially for China which is poised to be their biggest market for the 3.


----------



## Steven (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm digging up this old thread after searching "filter". If that's not appropriate (ie. if I should have started a new thread) please let me know and I'll make a mental note of it for next time.

TrevP... was that you in the Youtube video yesterday? In it, you casually refer to the HEPA filter as something NOT being available in the Model 3. You say it matter-of-fact-ly... so was there news somewhere? Why the reversal from your opinion on this thread?

@10:54 of the video, you say "And of course, no HEPA filter on the car"


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I said those those thing before Tesla changed their production plans for Model 3. It's quite apparent they decided against doing tons of features, like they did with Model X, in order to get production ramped up as fast as possible. They will add some features over time as time permits, just like they did with Model S but I doubt it will ever have the name amount of features as they have to keep Model S a premium car.


----------



## Steven (Apr 9, 2016)

Well sure, but you say "and of course, no HEPA filter on the car" in the video. So you know that? That's awfully strong wording for pure speculation (if that's what it was). Which is fine, I'm not trying to be fact police here... just wondering if this is a fact or still really just an unknown.

I'm really not criticizing here. It was just the first I've ever heard suggesting that feature absolutely would not be available and I'm wondering (hoping not) if there is anything to back it up or a Tweet I missed, etc.

ps. Also in the video you mention you think it will be Aluminum body. I've thought that from very early on when there was a report that Tesla greatly expanded their aluminum stamping capacity. The new capacity was - according to the report - in the order of 500,000 vehicles per year. There's no way they're getting to that level any time soon with the S/X, so why expand to that degree unless for the Model 3?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It's mentioned as one of the "premium features" available for the S and not the 3 on Tesla's "talking points" handed out to Tesla employees.
link


----------



## Steven (Apr 9, 2016)

Well I know that, that was the whole point of the video. But neither is "glass roof" and I'm pretty sure we're all on the same page there.

Keep in mind those talking points are for convincing walk-ins that the Model S is right for them. I don't think the blank space under Model 3 suggests there won't be any upgrades available, do you?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Steven said:


> I don't think the blank space under Model 3 suggests there won't be any upgrades available, do you?


My best guess is that these talking points are representative of the _*initial*_ Model 3 production run. If you want upgrades, you're going to have to wait until early 2018 for your car.

That still doesn't explain why "aluminum body" is listed, since all indications are that the Model 3 body is all-aluminum (with steel appearing in other parts of the chassis).


----------



## Steven (Apr 9, 2016)

Well, being in Canada I don't think I have any choice but to wait.

I don't really agree with "all indications are that the Model 3 body is all-aluminum". To be clear, I agree that it is - by way of logical deduction - but as far as I've seen we've never had a positive indication either way.

It is the glass roof that most displays the incompleteness of the document. Have we seen a single Model 3 (unveil, spy shot, etc) without a glass roof?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Steven said:


> I don't really agree with "all indications are that the Model 3 body is all-aluminum". To be clear, I agree that it is - by way of logical deduction - but as far as I've seen we've never had a positive indication either way.


Motor-Trend surreptitiously placed a magnet against several body panels of the silver alpha during their big photo shoot and noted that it wasn't attracted to any of them.


> It is the glass roof that most displays the incompleteness of the document. Have we seen a single Model 3 (unveil, spy shot, etc) without a glass roof?


No. We do have one of the Tesla engineers stating that they would offer metal roof, glass roof, and sunroof as options during one of the reveal night test-rides.

Sorry, I normally like to hunt down links to my sources, but I'm feeling kind of lazy right now. I may update this post with links later.


----------



## Steven (Apr 9, 2016)

I can Google, but thank you for the tip offs.

Car and Driver (not MotorTrend) is the source for the magnet test. However, while that may be a solid indication, it is by no means proof. The show cars might have been aluminum. Steel comes in many forms, not all of which are magnetic. Metalized plastic is even a possibility for a concept car. Perhaps they were using a really weak magnet (paint, after all, is non-ferrous). We just don't know. But I still think - for reasons I mentioned earlier - that aluminum is probably what we'll end up with.

I found a reference to a reference of roof options, but nothing from a primary source. Still, I think it is safe to say that a glass roof will at least be an option, and should be listed in that column if they intended to be complete.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Steven said:


> I'm digging up this old thread after searching "filter". If that's not appropriate (ie. if I should have started a new thread) please let me know and I'll make a mental note of it for next time.


IMO, it's much better to bring back an old thread than start a new one on the same topic - otherwise it's likely I'd merge them if I remember an old thread that's similar


----------



## Steven (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks. I tend to agree, which is why I did it. But on some forums I get chastised for dredging up an old thread. So figured I'd better ask.


----------

